# Can I just disappear in Mexico?



## Charley Varrick

Hello this is my first post. I like this site & reading about others' experiences abroad.

I want to go somewhere and be anonymous. Can I do this in Mexico?

I'm stuck in a dead-end job here in the US. My credit is shot I don't have any prospects. I can't stand living here. I don't like having my credit checked, references checked, driving record checked etc. every time I apply for a job. I don't like sobriety checkpoints, seat belt inspections, driver license checks, and all the other bullcrap revenue measures/police state monkey business that goes on here (Florida.)

Anyone living in Mexico that has some guidance please sound off. How many times a week do you get stopped by police & have to show your papers, or have your visa checked, etc? Do cops down there hassle you about where you're going when you're out and about? Do they even care? If someone settles down into one city or town can they just mind their own business & be left alone?

I've made up my mind to leave, I just need to know if Mexico might work for me or if I should head further south. Thanks for your time.


----------



## johnmex

What would you do for the income needed for day to day living?


----------



## pappabee

I think this poster is playing games. Charley Varrick is a movie staring Walter Matthau and Joe Don Baker. Before I'd spend any more time trying to answer his questions, I'd need something to prove that it's all not a game.


----------



## conklinwh

Johnmex has a good point but assuming that resolved the answer is that you can pretty much disappear if you keep up your paperwork. Other than highways to the border, I've been stopped twice in 8 years by military/Federales. Once on the way to Zihua and the other to San Miguel. The local police are often out but if they don't get you with hand held radar they normally just look at the car import sticker and wave me on. Around Mexico city a different matter as they are cracking down.


----------



## joaquinx

I knew a guy who disappeared so deep in Mexico that it took three days for him to find himself.


----------



## DNP

Charley Varrick said:


> Hello this is my first post. I like this site & reading about others' experiences abroad.
> 
> I want to go somewhere and be anonymous. Can I do this in Mexico?
> 
> I'm stuck in a dead-end job here in the US. My credit is shot I don't have any prospects. I can't stand living here. I don't like having my credit checked, references checked, driving record checked etc. every time I apply for a job. I don't like sobriety checkpoints, seat belt inspections, driver license checks, and all the other bullcrap revenue measures/police state monkey business that goes on here (Florida.)
> 
> Anyone living in Mexico that has some guidance please sound off. How many times a week do you get stopped by police & have to show your papers, or have your visa checked, etc? Do cops down there hassle you about where you're going when you're out and about? Do they even care? If someone settles down into one city or town can they just mind their own business & be left alone?
> 
> I've made up my mind to leave, I just need to know if Mexico might work for me or if I should head further south. Thanks for your time.


You won't become anonymous in the U.S. by leaving there, and you won't become anonymous in Mexico by coming here. So, the answer to your question is, No.


----------



## flybeech

Charley Varrick said:


> Hello this is my first post. I like this site & reading about others' experiences abroad.
> 
> I want to go somewhere and be anonymous. Can I do this in Mexico?
> 
> I'm stuck in a dead-end job here in the US. My credit is shot I don't have any prospects. I can't stand living here. I don't like having my credit checked, references checked, driving record checked etc. every time I apply for a job. I don't like sobriety checkpoints, seat belt inspections, driver license checks, and all the other bullcrap revenue measures/police state monkey business that goes on here (Florida.)
> 
> Anyone living in Mexico that has some guidance please sound off. How many times a week do you get stopped by police & have to show your papers, or have your visa checked, etc? Do cops down there hassle you about where you're going when you're out and about? Do they even care? If someone settles down into one city or town can they just mind their own business & be left alone?
> 
> I've made up my mind to leave, I just need to know if Mexico might work for me or if I should head further south. Thanks for your time.


If you like the whole "papers please" thing, you're gonna love Mexico. Mexican immigration makes the United States appear without borders. Just try to enter Mexico without proper paperwork and see how fast you will be arrested. If you want visa, be sure you have about $1200 of passive monthly income in the United States.


----------



## Charley Varrick

Wow I already got some responses.

To johnmex: about daily income. Supplement my savings with teaching English I have a CELTA certificate and experience teaching English in Spain.

To conklinwh: I won't drive. Will go to a few big cities by bus and spend a few weeks in each. Then will settle down in the one I think I can stick it out best in. As far as "keep up your paperwork" that is something I hoped to get away with not doing. Thanks for your answer I'll take that as a warning.

To flybeech: thank you in particular. NO I don't like the whole "papers please" experience have no interest in living like that at all.

To all: I've done something like this before. From 1996 to 2000 I lived in Spain. Well I first went to Switzerland then travelled around Europe for 2 months. Settled in Spain. NEVER had police contact. Never was asked to produce my passport except at bank to change traveller's checks. Even my landlords - I changed apartments twice - never asked for it. I lived there successfully illegally. I didn't get a DNI didn't pay taxes. Spent my first year in Spain teaching English off the books. As I made friends I found better work as a laborer. I helped renovate apartments. It was easy to get work doing that and it paid better than teaching English even privately. Wish I had stayed after 2000 as Spain did an amnesty for illegals. It was an easy place to just blend into. I know when I go to Mexico or elsewhere I won't blend in so easily. I will continue to read comments to this thread and respond as best and as politely as I can.


----------



## conklinwh

Mexico is not the EU. They really have no idea whom is where which is why people pouring in. 
Mexico is much more serious about paperwork than the US and way more than the EU. You are right, you missed a seriously good opportunity in Spain.


----------



## DNP

Mexico is a very welcoming country. Illegally, you're not welcome here.


----------



## sparks

I know a guy that was here 4 years on a 6 month tourist visa. Not driving, leaving or working openly is how he stayed under the radar. Finding other work than teaching English that pays anything will be a problem


----------



## DNP

pappabee said:


> I think this poster is playing games. Charley Varrick is a movie staring Walter Matthau and Joe Don Baker. Before I'd spend any more time trying to answer his questions, I'd need something to prove that it's all not a game.


Went back and read your post. I think you're absolutely right. Good call. I fell for it, didn't I?

No more.


----------



## pappabee

In my opinion anyone who asks a forum like this for suggestions on how to enter a country and then disappear is asking us to help them perform an illegal act. Why should we try to help someone break the laws here? Most of us understand that the Mexican Authorities are a little slow with their paperwork and in some cases very forgetful about it. That still doesn’t excuse us from helping someone skirt the system. 

We have no idea who this person is. All we know is what he tells us about his being in Spain for years and beating the system there. We NOB’s must remember one thing if we don’t like the system then we should work to change it but we have no right just to ignore it.

There have been many posts here in the past few months about people who have made mistakes with their paperwork and have had to work very hard to correct them. That’s the way the system must work. 

Unless there is a very compelling reason to live under the radar (like having warrants out for his arrest or being on someone’s hit list) I see no reason for him to spend that effort. As Judge Judy would say ‘if it’s not logical then it’s not true’.


----------



## DNP

Well said.



pappabee said:


> In my opinion anyone who asks a forum like this for suggestions on how to enter a country and then disappear is asking us to help them perform an illegal act. Why should we try to help someone break the laws here? Most of us understand that the Mexican Authorities are a little slow with their paperwork and in some cases very forgetful about it. That still doesn&#146;t excuse us from helping someone skirt the system.
> 
> We have no idea who this person is. All we know is what he tells us about his being in Spain for years and beating the system there. We NOB&#146;s must remember one thing if we don&#146;t like the system then we should work to change it but we have no right just to ignore it.
> 
> There have been many posts here in the past few months about people who have made mistakes with their paperwork and have had to work very hard to correct them. That&#146;s the way the system must work.
> 
> Unless there is a very compelling reason to live under the radar (like having warrants out for his arrest or being on someone&#146;s hit list) I see no reason for him to spend that effort. As Judge Judy would say &#145;if it&#146;s not logical then it&#146;s not true&#146;.


----------



## Guest

pappabee said:


> Unless there is a very compelling reason to live under the radar (like having warrants out for his arrest or being on someone’s hit list) I see no reason for him to spend that effort. As Judge Judy would say ‘if it’s not logical then it’s not true’.


If someone lives in FL, has a crappy job, credit is shot, etc, they're probably getting creditor calls at home and work every day. Added to that is all of the creeping police state actions in the US, and he just might be feeling cornered and looking for an escape.

I didn't interpret his post as saying he wanted to do anything illegal in MX, and just wants to get away from the daily hassles he might be facing. 

To the OP, if you can come to MX legally, the only people who will need to know any of your personal data is Migracion. If you choose to let anyone else know, that's up to you. If you don't drive here or go out to any place that might turn into trouble, (late night bars, known hotspots, association with criminals, etc) chances are that you will never encounter a police officer in your daily life in MX. 

If you choose where to live wisely, you won't need to drive, won't need a bank account here, and won't run into any of the increasing annoyances of living in the US. Unlike Judge Judy, people here don't demand a need to know and maintain their manners with others. The OP might be yanking our chains, but I doubt it.


----------



## DNP

Who are you talking about?



GringoCArlos said:


> If someone lives in FL, has a crappy job, credit is shot, etc, they're probably getting creditor calls at home and work every day.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Police States*



GringoCArlos said:


> If someone lives in FL, has a crappy job, credit is shot, etc, they're probably getting creditor calls at home and work every day. Added to that is all of the creeping police state actions in the US, and he just might be feeling cornered and looking for an escape.
> 
> I didn't interpret his post as saying he wanted to do anything illegal in MX, and just wants to get away from the daily hassles he might be facing.
> 
> To the OP, if you can come to MX legally, the only people who will need to know any of your personal data is Migracion. If you choose to let anyone else know, that's up to you. If you don't drive here or go out to any place that might turn into trouble, (late night bars, known hotspots, association with criminals, etc) chances are that you will never encounter a police officer in your daily life in MX.
> 
> If you choose where to live wisely, you won't need to drive, won't need a bank account here, and won't run into any of the increasing annoyances of living in the US. Unlike Judge Judy, people here don't demand a need to know and maintain their manners with others. The OP might be yanking our chains, but I doubt it.




"When we drive in central and west central Mexico we have SLP license plates on that SUV but always plan the trip to arrive in a city by sundown, especially since I have read about the fake road blocks in Michoacan and Nayrarit lately. I lived in Mexicali for 6 years part time and for the last 3 years most of the time and have been stopped by municipal police 11 times, 8 for no reason and asked for bribes all but twice. Once in Tijuana and not asked for a bribe and once for going through a stop sign in Ensenada, recently, and followed the motorcycle cop to a police station and payed $230.00 pesos in fines. That took 20 minutes. I presume the Mexicali police target Calif. and Arizona plates but in a given 2 hour ride around town will quite often see 3 or more cars pulled over. They are marked SMT when it is a transit cop checking proper registration which I will see almost every time I leave the house to drive any distance at least one of these guys with someone pulled over. I guess Mexicali is a police state. Also none of the police spoke any English to me. "

This was posted by me on a thread where I asked the question: 

"I was wondering if anyone has been pulled over by their municipal police late at night [3AM or later] for no reason, possibly because your car has US license plates very often were your reside? Or is this just a border thing?"



As I said in another thread Mexicali would now be classified as a "cleaned up city" since the Federal Police moved in there in large numbers 3 years ago [they are still here]. Also I forgot to mention driving around in a newer Maxima with Calif. plates might have some bearing on this phenomena as of lately I still have that car but is now an older model and do not venture out late at night except coming home from a fiesta and haven't been pulled over lately for no reason. I feel it really depends on several circumstances: whether you are alone, driving late at night, driving in a city where police are extremely vigilant, what type of car you drive and what your license plates are. Mexicali is not really a tourist destination except for Imperial Valley, Calif. residents coming to soak up the vibrant Night Life and the drinking age is 18, it is 21 in California.


----------



## Charley Varrick

More replies and a few good ones at that those are appreciated.

To conklinwh: you wrote "...Mexico is much more serious about paperwork than the US..." ARGHHHHH! Thank you for that comment it is not what I want to hear but it is what I need to know.

To sparks: you wrote of an acquaintance that stayed 4 years on 6 month tourist visa. Thank you. That is interesting. Do you know if he had to pay a fine when he left? Do you know if he was deported or left when he wanted to?

To AlanMexicali: thank you for writing about your experiences over the years and contacts with police. That is useful. I am going to read more about Mexico here and online in general - specifically I don't understand "cleaned up city" that has got to be significant but I don't know how.

To GringoCArlos: thanks for your kind, nonjudgmental words. I can go to Mexico legally. I have a valid US passport. I won't be going there to commit any crimes. I appreciate what you wrote. 

To anyone who cares: No offense meant to you. I will not use a public forum to take anonymous cheap shots at anyone. Charley Varrick is the title character of a movie I like. He was a crook. He was clever. That's it. I just like the movie a lot and like the character. I'm an older guy who feels like an outsider in his own country. I have a B.A. degree that cost way more than it was worth. I have a paralegal certificate but live in a city where Navy wives get most clerical jobs and wages are low anyway. Money mistakes I made in the past are never going to go away. I am reminded of them daily. Can't stand being judged by what I have or don't have. Would rather be living among respectable people who mind their own business. I've read that in Colombia people are not nosey and don't pry. However I have very Anglo features and would not blend in. Have heard that Argentina might be a good fit for me too. Don't know.


----------



## joaquinx

*. . .you wrote of an acquaintance that stayed 4 years on 6 month tourist visa. Thank you. That is interesting. Do you know if he had to pay a fine when he left? Do you know if he was deported or left when he wanted to?*

I personally knew a fellow who was here for over four years on an expired tourist visa and worked. When he turned 62, he went to the border, was never asked for a visa, crossed over to the US, signed up for SS, crossed back and got a new FMM and then got an FM3. No fine, no deportation, never asked for a visa by any Mexican official while here unlawfully. If it had been me, I would have been nervous all the time.


----------



## Guest

DNP said:


> Who are you talking about?


Read the third paragraph of the original post in this thread.

AlanMexicali: Police and stops are the reason I chose to not own a car. I use the same taxista or his brother for any ride, or express buses for longer trips. My taxi expense has been cheaper than car ownership. I don't have to buy gas, find parking, buy insurance, fix tires, change oil or fix things, get inspections, or worry about someone trying to steal it in the night. If the taxi breaks down or has an accident, I get out and hail the next one and move on. Works for me so far.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Violent crime at a all time low*



Charley Varrick;55876
To AlanMexicali: thank you for writing about your experiences over the years and contacts with police. That is useful. I am going to read more about Mexico here and online in general - specifically I don't understand "cleaned up city" that has got to be significant but I don't know how. [/QUOTE said:


> Mexicali Crime | One Mexico border city is quiet, maybe too quiet - Los Angeles Times
> 
> Cleaned up by the Federal Police, Military and aggressive Municipal Police efforts for the last 3 years ... safe now.
> 
> The LA Times article is misleading because there are actually very many Federal Police and Military driving all over town constantly right now as usual. I have been in many cities in central and west central Mexico [4 days in Morelia last July etc.] and spent time driving around them and have never seen this overabundance of vigilance like here, not even in Tijuana.


----------



## FHBOY

*Disappearing in Mexico*

I suppose if you have eyes in the back of your head, you can disappear anywhere, but who wants to live like that?

Could the OP be asking if (s)he can escape from commitments made in the US, such as credit cards, loans, marriage certificates, etc etc? If that is a real question I would like to know if this is true.

We see and hear all the time on TV, etc. "Oh we've got to catch up with him before he crosses the border." How can anyone escape responsibility by crossing the border? I mean aren't there extradition treaties?

Lastly - with a world based economy, the OP could not stay invisible for long, if (s)he wants to buy a car, rent a car, buy furniture or anything, unless independently wealthy. Also, what about border control, facial recognition software, and will (s)he never use the internet again?:ranger:

As one who is going to Mexico to retire, it does not look like a good enough reason...escaping.


----------



## FHBOY

Poppabee: Well said - no meed to import trouble.


----------



## johnmex

That being said (all of it), I have been living and working here legally for over 19 years. One traffic ticket, one accident. Other than that I have never been stopped by the police. The only people who ask to see my ID are the bank and _migración_.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If that accident had resulted in jail or even a 'manda', an illegal would be discovered immediately.


----------



## mejico

FHBOY said:


> Poppabee: Well said - no meed to import trouble.



That's a logical fallacy - because someone may have committed a crime or done something untoward in the past doesn't mean you're "importing trouble" as you say, if they come to your country.

If anything, I would argue the opposite of what you've suggested is true: This person is looking to live a very low-key, non-obtrusive (read:crime-free and trouble-free) lifestyle in Mexico.

I can understand a latent suspicion that this person might be trying to escape responsibility for past activity in the US, but that's really only rank speculation, there could be several other reasons for wanting to escape to a more laid back place.

To the OP: Good Luck with your decision


----------



## mejico

pappabee said:


> In my opinion anyone who asks a forum like this for suggestions on how to enter a country and then disappear is asking us to help them perform an illegal act. Why should we try to help someone break the laws here? Most of us understand that the Mexican Authorities are a little slow with their paperwork and in some cases very forgetful about it. That still doesn’t excuse us from helping someone skirt the system.
> 
> We have no idea who this person is. All we know is what he tells us about his being in Spain for years and beating the system there. We NOB’s must remember one thing if we don’t like the system then we should work to change it but we have no right just to ignore it.
> 
> There have been many posts here in the past few months about people who have made mistakes with their paperwork and have had to work very hard to correct them. That’s the way the system must work.
> 
> Unless there is a very compelling reason to live under the radar (like having warrants out for his arrest or being on someone’s hit list) I see no reason for him to spend that effort. As Judge Judy would say ‘if it’s not logical then it’s not true’.


You seem to pass a harsh judgment very quickly, and without any logical support. You cannot possibly imagine another reason why a person would want to move to Mexico and live a low-key lifestyle and be left alone?

There's no need to offhandedly condemn the OP like that, it's premature and unfair. This guy has just as much right as you or I do to come on here and ask for advice, and to be treated fairly in the process.


----------



## pappabee

I’m sorry if my comments were mistaken and I that might have read more into what the OP said than was true but it did seem to me that he wanted to know if he could live in Mexico under the radar (read: illegally). In my opinion everything that he said pointed to the fact that he wanted to circumvent the laws here as he had done in Spain. “I lived there successfully illegally. I didn't get a DNI didn't pay taxes. Spent my first year in Spain teaching English off the books. As I made friends I found better work as a laborer. I helped renovate apartments. It was easy to get work doing that and it paid better than teaching English even privately. Wish I had stayed after 2000 as Spain did an amnesty for illegals”. He states that his goal is to live under the radar as he had done while in Spain and that’s what he says he wants to do here.

The OP stated that he didn’t like the various checks that he had to go through in order to live in the states. “I don't like having my credit checked, references checked, driving record checked etc. every time I apply for a job. I don't like sobriety checkpoints, seat belt inspections, driver license checks, and all the other bullcrap revenue measures/police state monkey business that goes on here”. The checks were there for all of us living there, some of us may have gone through our entire lives with very little involvement with the authorities and others might have had constant involvement. And that’s most probably your own fault. You know if you’re white and are driving a Lexus around the projects in most cities in the states some police officer is probably going to stop you and ask what you’re doing. It only makes sense. 

Mejico questions “that If anything, I would argue the opposite of what you've suggested is true: This person is looking to live a very low-key, non-obtrusive (read:crime-free and trouble-free) lifestyle in Mexico.” I feel that most of us on the site want to live a crime-free and trouble-free lifestyle. But that doesn’t mean that we want to live “below the radar”. 

Again, and this is my opinion, anyone who makes statements like he did is not looking for the normal simple environment but looking to hide from something.


----------



## FHBOY

mejico said:


> You seem to pass a harsh judgment very quickly, and without any logical support. You cannot possibly imagine another reason why a person would want to move to Mexico and live a low-key lifestyle and be left alone?
> 
> There's no need to offhandedly condemn the OP like that, it's premature and unfair. This guy has just as much right as you or I do to come on here and ask for advice, and to be treated fairly in the process.


Please understand, I draw no conclusions nor assumptions about other posters. I also have no right to make judgements, and I was not trying to. I was, I thought, simply making an academic argument, and if it offended anyone, accept my apology.

We all have our reasons for becoming Ex-Pats and they vary, I am sure. We chose to leave our native countries because of it, or we were looking for something better and we are strangers in a strange land (until we learn more about it).

I do not want anyone to be judgmental on my reasons to emigrate, and I will not do it either, just shake your hand and say "hi!, let's take this adventure together"


----------



## RVGRINGO

Sí, somos uno......and generally of the same mind. However, the anonymity of the keyboard tempts us to sometimes avoid boredom by encouraging dissension and argument. We also have geographical differences in culture; some with dry, tongue in cheek flavor and others who don't recognize that in print.


----------



## DNP

mejico said:


> You seem to pass a harsh judgment very quickly, and without any logical support. You cannot possibly imagine another reason why a person would want to move to Mexico and live a low-key lifestyle and be left alone?
> 
> There's no need to offhandedly condemn the OP like that, it's premature and unfair. This guy has just as much right as you or I do to come on here and ask for advice, and to be treated fairly in the process.


Yours are not the only conclusions that can be drawn from what the OP posted, or the responses.


----------



## pappabee

Hey everyone,

As I said these are my opinions. I did not try to support them with any facts except what was said on this site. I did suggest that, in my opinion, there might be some ulterior reasons for the post and that we might want to be careful as to what we say until we understand things better. 

The phrases "can I just disappear" and that he wants to live illegally like he did in Spain just don't jive (for me) with a law abiding person.

But again, these are MY opinions.


----------



## FHBOY

*Makes a Point*

RVGRINGO makes a good point. One of the best things I have found on this Forum is the intelligence of questions, answers and responses and civility so lacking in other forums of this type. We can disagree, and that is good and healthy, as long as we all agree that we all have the right to our opinions and we all have different ways to express them. And if we disagree, it seems that people here attack (argue) about the subject, not about the author...and that is what good respectful argumentation is all about. I have become a daily visitor, just to read and respond with people who think in more than one sentence...gracias, amigos.
[No, RV I am NOT adding to your rep power...you've far exceeded anything I could do...so there!  ]


----------



## DNP

pappabee said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> As I said these are my opinions. I did not try to support them with any facts except what was said on this site. I did suggest that, in my opinion, there might be some ulterior reasons for the post and that we might want to be careful as to what we say until we understand things better.
> 
> The phrases "can I just disappear" and that he wants to live illegally like he did in Spain just don't jive (for me) with a law abiding person.
> 
> But again, these are MY opinions.


I share your opinion.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

RVGRINGO said:


> Sí, somos uno......and generally of the same mind. However, the anonymity of the keyboard tempts us to sometimes avoid boredom by encouraging dissension and argument. We also have geographical differences in culture; some with dry, tongue in cheek flavor and others who don't recognize that in print.


I believe the somewhat conspiratorial tone taken by the OP set some folks on edge...lol. And there's no way to express nuances on message boards, except with silly emoticons. 

:ranger:

I think I know how the OP feels about life here in the US these days...I might even share some of his feelings...but I wouldn't have put the question so baldly!


----------



## FHBOY

*Raison d'etre*

The OP may be balding or not, but as to stating the case badly, it is unfortunate. If we all here on this forum are so happy and content in the US/Canada, why then have we chosen (or am choosing) the ExPat life? That is the subject of a good discussion, that could lead to some shocking honesty.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*US*



FHBOY said:


> The OP may be balding or not, but as to stating the case badly, it is unfortunate. If we all here on this forum are so happy and content in the US/Canada, why then have we chosen (or am choosing) the ExPat life? That is the subject of a good discussion, that could lead to some shocking honesty.


I went through a stop sign in Ensenada last Nov. and a motorcycle cop was eating at a taco stand there. He took me to the nearby police station and I payed a $228.00 peso fine. It took 20 mins. The next week I went through a photo enforced red light [traffic] in San Diego. I had to go to the court building where I paid a $528.00 US fine and had to go to traffic school , cost $35.00 US and then had to take this certificate back to the court building.


----------



## conklinwh

Is the moral, only drive badly in Mexico where faster and cheaper to resolve?


----------



## ptrichmondmike

FHBOY said:


> The OP may be balding or not, but as to stating the case badly, it is unfortunate. If we all here on this forum are so happy and content in the US/Canada, why then have we chosen (or am choosing) the ExPat life? That is the subject of a good discussion, that could lead to some shocking honesty.


Ummmm....I meant "baldly," as in "unvarnished, raw," not "badly." But thank you anyway.

Nothing shocking about my reasons: I don't like most Americans, and never have. I find them shallow, ignorant, insular, arrogant and grossly materialistic. The quality of our culture, such as it ever was, deteriorates right before our eyes every day. And the quality of civic discourse is utterly degraded. I've wanted to get out for decades, but had family entanglements. Soon, though, soon...


----------



## DNP

FHBOY said:


> The OP may be balding or not, but as to stating the case badly, it is unfortunate. If we all here on this forum are so happy and content in the US/Canada, why then have we chosen (or am choosing) the ExPat life? That is the subject of a good discussion, that could lead to some shocking honesty.


Choosing the expat life in Mexico because I love Mexico, not because I'm unhappy with the USA. Love both and have chosen, for me, the best if both worlds. I'm a guest here and will do my best to be a good, law-abiding and culturally sensitive guest, and to continue to meet my responsibilities to both countries


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Moral*



conklinwh said:


> Is the moral, only drive badly in Mexico where faster and cheaper to resolve?


No it is when in Rome drive as the Romans do. Actually a tree branch had covered the stop sign in Ensenada, however there was a Yellow painted ALTO in both lanes on the asphalt that I saw when driving 35 MPH through the intersection.


----------

